# Neues Netzteil



## endgame (28. Juni 2014)

Huhu,

da mein GraKa Treiber immer wieder abstürzt & anscheinend diese nicht genug Spannung auf Last bekommt.
Wie wäre es mit dem be quiet! 450 Watt?
.. oder eher das 480Watt Modular?
.. & machen diese 30 Watt denn so viel aus, dass das NT 20€ mehr kostet?

& ist das richtig, dass diese vorgeschlagenen NT's so sehr viel besser sind als der Rest in dieser Preiskategorie? 

Mein derzeitiges: 500Watt CM

LG,
Dennis


----------



## Goyoma (28. Juni 2014)

Um welches System geht es denn?


----------



## endgame (28. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Um welches System geht es denn?


 
Gugu in mein Profil.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Juni 2014)

OMG 34€ für 500W  poste mal dein System

Edit kannst du es posten ? Ich bin mit dem Handy unterwegs


----------



## Legacyy (28. Juni 2014)

Was fürn System hast du denn?
Und warum sollte bei nem Absturz vom Grafiktreiber das Netzteil schuld sein?


----------



## Goyoma (28. Juni 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Gugu in mein Profil.



Bin am Handy, kann es sehen.


----------



## ich111 (28. Juni 2014)

Sicher das es das Netzteil ist? Das hört sich eher nach einer instabilen Karte an


----------



## Goyoma (28. Juni 2014)

Welche Karte ist es denn?


----------



## endgame (28. Juni 2014)

Mein System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4570
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB 1666
Festplatte: 512GB HDD (WD) | Crucial M500 240GB SSD
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX-Lite 500W
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64




Legacyy schrieb:


> Was fürn System hast du denn?
> Und warum sollte bei nem Absturz vom Grafiktreiber das Netzteil schuld sein?



Weil laut mehreren Meinungen meine Grafikkarte nicht genug Spannung bekommt, dadurch den Takt nicht halten kann.
=> Treiber stürzt ab & startet sich sofort neu.

Treiber ist auf neuster Version, auch schon komplett deinstalliert & neu installiert.



ich111 schrieb:


> Sicher das es das Netzteil ist? Das hört sich eher nach einer instabilen Karte an


Sicher bin ich mir bei garnichts.


----------



## Goyoma (28. Juni 2014)

Also das NT kannst du ruhig mal tauschen, unabhängig von der Karte.


----------



## endgame (28. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Also das NT kannst du ruhig mal tauschen, unabhängig von der Karte.


 
.. und welches statt mein momentanes?


----------



## Goyoma (28. Juni 2014)

Lc Power Gold Series 500 Watt

E9 480 watt

E9 450 Watt

Antec True Power Classic 500 watt


----------



## endgame (28. Juni 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Lc Power Gold Series 500 Watt
> 
> E9 480 watt
> 
> ...


 
Zwischen den beiden E9, womit rechtfertigen sich die 15€+ für 30Watt ?
LC kommt mir nicht in den PC. Vor einigen Jahren hat eins den PC von meinem Vater komplett zerlegt.

Was wäre leiser? Antec oder das Be quiet ?


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Juni 2014)

Das Problem liegt an deiner Grafikkarte und nicht am Netzteil.


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Zwischen den beiden E9, womit rechtfertigen sich die 15€+ für 30Watt ?


Kabelmanagement Und bei Be Quiet ist der Name Programm, zumindest beim E9 Kannst du mal ein anderes NT/Graka gegentesten?

Gruß


----------



## Legacyy (28. Juni 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Weil laut mehreren Meinungen meine Grafikkarte nicht genug Spannung bekommt, dadurch den Takt nicht halten kann.
> => Treiber stürzt ab & startet sich sofort neu.


 Halte ich für seeehr unwahrscheinlich.

Takte mal die Karte ein paar MHz runter und guck ob es läuft.
Alternativ die Spannung etwas erhöhen.


----------



## endgame (28. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt an deiner Grafikkarte und nicht am Netzteil.


 
Achso. .. und was ist da genau das Problem? Und was soll ich machen? Sie ist gerade mal 3,4 Monate jung.



facehugger schrieb:


> Kabelmanagement Und bei Be Quiet ist der Name Programm, zumindest beim E9
> 
> Gruß


 
Oh. Achso. Alles klar. Danke.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2014)

Hast du die Karte übertaktet? Wenn ja, lass die Übertaktung weg. Dein Problem klingt danach, als würde der Chiptakt zu hoch sein. Würde der Grafikspeicher aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen, würdest du lustige Muster auf den Bildschirm haben.

Folgende Möglichkeiten hast du:
1. Chiptakt der Grafikkarte senken
2. GPU-Voltage etwas erhöhen
3. Grafikkarte einschicken


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Hast du die Karte übertaktet? Wenn ja, lass die Übertaktung weg. Dein Problem klingt danach, als würde der Chiptakt zu hoch sein. Würde der Grafikspeicher aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen, würdest du lustige Muster auf den Bildschirm haben.
> 
> Folgende Möglichkeiten hast du:
> 1. Chiptakt der Grafikkarte senken
> ...



Nun ja, meine Grafikkarte ist ja vom Werk aus übertaktet. Das ist übrigens meine. Wie bereits erwähnt. 

Wo kann ich diese senken & um wie viel? Und wo kann ich die Voltage erhöhen? Und um wie viel soll ich diese ca erhöhen?
Mein Monitor sieht recht normal aus. Also nix komisches.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Juni 2014)

Im catalyst kannst du die taktraten der grafikkarte ändern einmal für den chip und dann nochmal für den vram.


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Im catalyst kannst du die taktraten der grafikkarte ändern einmal für den chip und dann nochmal für den vram.


 
Da kommt eine Warnung & ich muss was akzeptieren, d.h. warscheinlich das ich den Garantieanspruch verliere, richtig?
Das will ich ja nicht. x_x


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2014)

Genau, alternativ installierst du dir den MSI-Afterburner. Du kannst ja mal probehalber den Chiptakt um 20MHz absenken, das sollte eigentlich schon reichen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Juni 2014)

Das stimmt das das kommt. Aber keiner kann das nachvollziehen ob du die grafikkarte übertaktet oder untertaktet hast.

Selbst wenn du ein tool benutzt kommt so eine meldung.


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Genau, alternativ installierst du dir den MSI-Afterburner. Du kannst ja mal probehalber den Chiptakt um 20MHz absenken, das sollte eigentlich schon reichen.


 
Alles klar.

Solange ich die später noch einschicken kann ...
Ansonsten schicke ich die so schon ein? - unter was für einen Grund soll ich das dann machen?
Habe sie bei Mindfactory bestellt. ..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. Juni 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> LC kommt mir nicht in den PC. Vor einigen Jahren hat eins den PC von meinem Vater komplett zerlegt.



Es war sicher vor 7 Jahren und dass Netzteil war über 5 Jahre alt.

Die Karte hat einen weg was kann man da schreiben ?


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

Ja ich mein halt, die wollen doch bestimmt einen guten Grund, weshalb ich das Teil einschicke?

Achja, ich hätte noch erwähnen sollen, das mein GraKa Treiber nur abstürzt, wenn diese unter Last steht.
z.B. bei World of Tanks.


----------



## Legacyy (29. Juni 2014)

Teste erst mal das mit den Taktraten bzw. der Spannungsänderung.

Dann kann man immer noch über ne RMA nachdenken.


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Teste erst mal das mit den Taktraten bzw. der Spannungsänderung.
> 
> Dann kann man immer noch über ne RMA nachdenken.


 
mache ich. So eben installiert. Nun stelle ich mal die Taktrate runter.
Mal schauen ..

Edit:
Habe Core Clock und die Memory Clock, jeweils um 10MHz runtergeschraubt.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2014)

Memory brauchst du nicht, hat es sich denn schon gebessert?


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2014)

Setz die Taktraten alle mal auf Standardtakt also Werksübertaktung weglassen. Ist ein bekanntes Problem, das das damit nicht immer stabil läuft, vor allem nach neueren Treibern die mehr aus der Karte holen


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Setz die Taktraten alle mal auf Standardtakt also Werksübertaktung weglassen. Ist ein bekanntes Problem, das das damit nicht immer stabil läuft, vor allem nach neueren Treibern die mehr aus der Karte holen


 
.. und was wären die Standardtakts? .. dies auch alles über den MSI Afterburner?



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Memory brauchst du nicht, hat es sich denn schon gebessert?


 
Kann ich noch nicht sagen, da es immer recht unregelmäßig auftritt. Bin aber gerade bissken am zocken um es zu testen.


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2014)

Da es nicht stabil läuft würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen irgendwas rauszuschlagen. Idealerweiße Rabatt oder einen Key

Standardtakt ist 1GHz


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

So .. soeben wieder Abgeschmiert.
Ich stelle nun mal 1GHz statt den 1,1 ein.




ich111 schrieb:


> Da es nicht stabil läuft würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen irgendwas rauszuschlagen. Idealerweiße Rabatt oder einen Key
> 
> Standardtakt ist 1GHz



Wie stellst du dir das denn vor? 
"hey! Graka geht nisch ritisch gip rabat !!!!!!!!!!!!!! " .. haha, so? 
Naja, ich hoffe man bekommt das so noch in ordnung.
Keine Lust sie einzuschicken, da das immer so lange dauert. 
Oder Erfahrungen gemacht, dass es bei Mindfactory recht schnell geht ?


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2014)

Du kannst denen mal mitteilen, dass deine Karte mit dem Takt nicht stabil läuft und dich das ärgert, weil es diesen Punkt schon ewig bei Werksübertakteten Karten gibt und die es immer noch nicht gebacken kriegen


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

Ok. Soeben @1GHz ist es erneut geschehen!

.. was nun?

Soeben bei Mindfactory geschaut, die wollen sofort, dass ich denen die GraKa zusende.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2014)

Also wenn mit 100MHz weniger Chiptakt immer noch Fehler auftreten, dann ist es ein schwerwiegenderes Problem. Ich würde dir daher raten die Karte einzuschicken.


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Also wenn mit 100MHz weniger Chiptakt immer noch Fehler auftreten, dann ist es ein schwerwiegenderes Problem. Ich würde dir daher raten die Karte einzuschicken.


 
uff.. okok.
Dann werde ich das machen.
Soll ich auf Ersatz bestehen? Oder eine Gutschrift?

Zu der Fehlerbeschreibung, das so i.O. ?
_"Fehlerbeschreibung: Grafikkarten-Treiber stürzt unregelmäßig bei Last ab. "_

Euch allen danke für die Zeit.

Btw: trotzdem neues Netzteil anschaffen?


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2014)

Sie werden dir vermutlich eine gleichwertige Karte zukommen lassen, aber ich bin ja nicht der Händler, warts einfach ab 

Zum Netzteil: Wie alt ist dein Netzteil?


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Sie werden dir vermutlich eine gleichwertige Karte zukommen lassen, aber ich bin ja nicht der Händler, warts einfach ab
> 
> Zum Netzteil: Wie alt ist dein Netzteil?


 
Gleichwertig ist bei Grafikkarten ja immer so'ne Ansichtssache, mh? 

Ehm, knapp 1 Jahr.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2014)

Dann würd ich das Netzteil noch behalten und auf das Be Quiet E10 warten.


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Dann würd ich das Netzteil noch behalten und auf das Be Quiet E10 warten.


 
Alles klar, Erscheinungsdatum im Kopf?


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Juni 2014)

September diesen Jahres in etwa, bis dahin dürftest du auch deine Grafikkarte wieder haben


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> September diesen Jahres in etwa, bis dahin dürftest du auch deine Grafikkarte wieder haben


 
Hoffentlich, hehe.

Nun gut, dickes danke an dir und die anderen die mir versucht haben zu helfen! <3


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

habe nur mal zu Test-Zwecken meine GraKa weiter runtergestellt: Core Clock auf 900 statt 1100 ; Memory Clock auf 1200 statt 1500 & habe nun mehr FPS in WoT und es stürzt momentan nicht mehr ab (ca 1h).

LG,
Dennis

*Edit: * ok, hat sich erledigt, soeben abgestürzt. - Jedoch habe ich noch immer mehr FPS als wenn sie auf "normal" Einstellung ist.


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2014)

Mehr FPS trotz niedrigerem Takt?


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Mehr FPS trotz niedrigerem Takt?


 
Ja, recht komisch oder?


----------



## endgame (29. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Mehr FPS trotz niedrigerem Takt?


 
Ja, recht komisch oder?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2014)

Hast du denn mal nachgeguckt ob der höhere Takt auch wirklich im Game anliegt?
Nicht dass sich die Grafikkarte heruntertaktet.


----------



## endgame (30. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du denn mal nachgeguckt ob der höhere Takt auch wirklich im Game anliegt?
> Nicht dass sich die Grafikkarte heruntertaktet.


 
Was meinst du damit genau?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2014)

Du kannst den Takt zwar manuell hochstellen aber wenn die Karte belastet wird schwankt der Takt je nach Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme.
Dann kann es schon passieren dass der eingestellte Takt nicht gehalten werden kann. Und schon hast du auch weniger Frames.


----------



## endgame (1. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst den Takt zwar manuell hochstellen aber wenn die Karte belastet wird schwankt der Takt je nach Temperatur und Leistungsaufnahme.
> Dann kann es schon passieren dass der eingestellte Takt nicht gehalten werden kann. Und schon hast du auch weniger Frames.


 
Also, die GraKa hat ja standart 1,1GHz.
So.. dann habe ich sie manuell auf erst auf 1GHz dann auf 900MHz gestellt. Bei 900MHz hatte ich mehr FPS als bei den beiden Einstellungen zuvor.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2014)

Deswegen sollst du auch im Game nachschauen welcher Takt denn nun tatsächlich anliegt.


----------



## endgame (1. Juli 2014)

& das geht wie?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Juli 2014)

Gpu-Z öffnen
Sensors
Spielen
Raustabben und den Verlauf mit dem Mauszeiger ablesen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2014)

Dazu kannst du MSI Afterburner nehmen. Das Programm kann dir den Takt in Echtzeit während des Games anzeigen.


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

So .. mal ein kleines Update: .. hatte die Grafikkarte mal eingeschickt, neue bekommen. Läuft soweit auch super. Nur nun schaltet sich die Grafikkarte unter Last ab? Ich vermute zumindestens, dass es so ist, da ab und zu meine Monitore dann einfach aus gehen und "Kein Signal" kommt.

Was machen?


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> So .. mal ein kleines Update: .. hatte die Grafikkarte mal eingeschickt, neue bekommen. Läuft soweit auch super. Nur nun schaltet sich die Grafikkarte unter Last ab? Ich vermute zumindestens, dass es so ist, da ab und zu meine Monitore dann einfach aus gehen und "Kein Signal" kommt.  Was machen?


  Hatte soeben einen Bluescreen. Direkt mal gegooglet was ein gewesen ist.  Bisschen gelesen: Entschluss getroffen dass ich den Treiber deinstalliere  und  dann erneut installiere.  Nach 'm entfernen erkennt er nur noch die USB-Geräte bevor Windows hochgefahren ist. 
D.h. Kann nichts machen. Ins BIOS komme ich ohne Probleme rein. 

Update:
Habe mal HDMI an onboard GraKa gepackt & alle PCI/-E Geräte entfernt. 
Klappt noch immer nichts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Du hast alles komplett deinstalliert, also einmal Reset drücken dass er abschmiert, Starthilfe starten und diese Autoreparatur (oberster Punkt) drüberlaufen lassen.
Und beim nächsten mal die USB-Erkennung nicht mit runterschmeißen.


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Du hast alles komplett deinstalliert, also einmal Reset drücken dass er abschmiert, Starthilfe starten und diese Autoreparatur (oberster Punkt) drüberlaufen lassen. Und beim nächsten mal die USB-Erkennung nicht mit runterschmeißen.



Uff. 
Ok, werde ich dann mal machen. 
Das war dieses "nette" AMD Tool. ..


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Das ist nicht schlecht, aber eigentlich muss man in der benutzeedefinierten Deinstallation rumspielen und keine Ahnung haben, dass das geht.
Was meinst du wie ich geguckt habe, als meine Maus gespackt hat und die PS2 nach 5Kellerjahren kaputt waren


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schlecht, aber eigentlich muss man in der benutzeedefinierten Deinstallation rumspielen und keine Ahnung haben, dass das geht. Was meinst du wie ich geguckt habe, als meine Maus gespackt hat und die PS2 nach 5Kellerjahren kaputt waren



 Ja.. Glaub ich.  
Muss mir auch mal PS2 Maus & Tastatur zulegen.  Mal ne doofe Frage, geht das so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder soll ich besser 2 "Stränge" dahin führen für jede Belegung ein.  

Aufjedenfall erstmal danke!  Jedoch habe ich noch immer ein Problem, auch mit der neuen Grafikkarte, dass sie nach längerer Last auf einmal ausgeht. Liegt es doch am Netzteil? Da zuwenig Spannung?

Edit: schon wieder, beim Neustart, ein Bluescreen - der gleiche wie soeben: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Internet sagt: kann an alles liegen.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Zwei Stränge sind sicherer, auch wenn einer meist reicht.


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Zwei Stränge sind sicherer, auch wenn einer meist reicht.


 
Alles klar, kann dies denn der Grund sein?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Zum Bluescreen kann ich nichts sagen.
Guck mal mit GPU-Z nach der Spannung unter Belastung.


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

Werde ich machen.


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

.. der VDDC läuft permanent auf 1,2V. Geht auch nicht höher!


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Achso, ich meinte den Eingang aus dem Netzteil, also ~12Volt. 
1,2Volt schlucken schonmal gut Strom.


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Achso, ich meinte den Eingang aus dem Netzteil, also ~12Volt.
> 1,2Volt schlucken schonmal gut Strom.


 
Wo finde ich den Eintrag?


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Unter der anderen Spannung sollte die sein.


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Unter der anderen Spannung sollte die sein.



Bei mir sieht das so aus:


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Meine Fresse, die Lüfterkurve ist aber verdammt steil 
Ist ja ziemlich beschränkt, ich muss schon runterscrollen, bei den Informationen.
Sonst kannst du ein Multimeter nehmen und an Molex Gelb, Schwarz messen und die Gleichspannung abmessen.


----------



## endgame (4. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, die Lüfterkurve ist aber verdammt steil
> Ist ja ziemlich beschränkt, ich muss schon runterscrollen, bei den Informationen.
> Sonst kannst du ein Multimeter nehmen und an Molex Gelb, Schwarz messen und die Gleichspannung abmessen.


 
.. das werde ich morgen mal in Angriff nehmen.

Mh. 
Konnte recht lange durch spielen, dann wurden meine Monitore Schwartz und nach gewisser Zeit kam dieses Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht man recht schlecht. 
War Braun mit schwarzen Streifen. 
Dann hing sich der Sound auf. 
Wieder paar Sekunden später Bluescreen, diesen ich aber nicht erkennen konnte, da der Komplet mit Grafikfehlern durchzogen war. 

Das ist eine brandneue Grafikkarte. 
Woran kann das liegen? :/


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Welche Fensterfarbe und Desktophintergund hast du?
Welche Farbe wurde zuletzt angezeigt? 
Ich hatte das mal on etwa so und es ging nach ner Zeit wieder. 
Besonders zickig bei Flashwiedergabe und zwei Monitoren.


----------



## endgame (5. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Welche Fensterfarbe und Desktophintergund hast du? Welche Farbe wurde zuletzt angezeigt? Ich hatte das mal on etwa so und es ging nach ner Zeit wieder. Besonders zickig bei Flashwiedergabe und zwei Monitoren.



Mein Hintergrund ist in Holzoptik. Das Braun ist ähnlich wie das auf den Bildern. 
Es wurden viele Farben zu letzt angezeigt, da ich World of Tanks am spielen war.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte auch mal solche Probleme. 
Immer wenn irgendwas mit Flash wiedergegeben wurde, Zack und dieses Flackern in Grün bzw. Grau und Rot.
Nach nem andern Treiber gings wieder, probier mal 13.12 und 14.4 aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Das ist eine brandneue Grafikkarte.
> Woran kann das liegen? :/


 ja, und?!
Gerade etwas 'brand neues' kann kaputt sein.
Gerade in den ersten 1-2 Wochen geht etwas kaputt...

Warum du hier noch nicht den Händler kontaktiert hast und die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht hast, verstehe ich nicht. 

Gut, das Netzteil kann auch noch der Übeltäter sein, wenn die Spannungsqualität mies ist...


----------



## endgame (5. Juli 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch mal solche Probleme. Immer wenn irgendwas mit Flash wiedergegeben wurde, Zack und dieses Flackern in Grün bzw. Grau und Rot. Nach nem andern Treiber gings wieder, probier mal 13.12 und 14.4 aus.



14.4 müsste ich momentan drauf haben.  Dann probiere ich es mit   13.12 mal.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ja, und?! Gerade etwas 'brand neues' kann kaputt sein. Gerade in den ersten 1-2 Wochen geht etwas kaputt...  Warum du hier noch nicht den Händler kontaktiert hast und die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht hast, verstehe ich nicht.  Gut, das Netzteil kann auch noch der Übeltäter sein, wenn die Spannungsqualität mies ist...



Das ist doch schon das Austauschmodell. 
Dieses kam Mittwoch an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2014)

Wie schaut der Rest der Hardware aus?
Magst das mal ins erste Posting editieren?

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur ein neues Netzteil zu versuchen...


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juli 2014)

Guck erstmal, ob die Spannung zu niederig ist.
Danach kann es immernoch die Software sein, oder unsere beiden Karten haben einen weg.


----------



## endgame (5. Juli 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie schaut der Rest der Hardware aus?
> Magst das mal ins erste Posting editieren?
> 
> Ansonsten bleibt dir nur ein neues Netzteil zu versuchen...


 
Hatte ich schon geposted..

Mein System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4570
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB 1666
Festplatte: 512GB HDD (WD) | Crucial M500 240GB SSD
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX-Lite 500W
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 x64




tsd560ti schrieb:


> Guck erstmal, ob die Spannung zu niederig ist.
> Danach kann es immernoch die Software sein, oder unsere beiden Karten haben einen weg.



Werde ich gleich machen, ich habe an diesem "Strang" vom Netzteil noch ein +2 Modul für den 6er Stecker (Molex?).
Kann ich den einfach daran halten?
Oder wie muss ich das machen?


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juli 2014)

Molex ist der große grobe 4Pin mit Dicken Löchern, sonst Google eben.
Dann nimmst du schwarz und gelb.


----------



## endgame (5. Juli 2014)

Ist das egal, dass da nichts dran angeschlossen ist ?
Werde ich jetzt direkt mal machen. 
Übrigens: wieder soeben gehabt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Juli 2014)

@TE

Also ein RMA tausch ist kein Garant für eine funktionierende Karte. Man sollte zwar davon ausgehen, dem ist aber leider nicht so. Meine damalige 7870 ging 3 mal zurück. Ein mal gleich nach dem auspacken (blackscreen) ein 2. mal nach 3 Tagen (Black- , BlueScreen und freezes) und ein 3. mal nach 4 Monaten .. Dann hatte ich die Schnauze voll und mit viel Druck habe ich dafür eine 7950 bekommen ^^

Man liest jetzt viel mit diesen Grafikkarten, die Probleme haben. Gerade die OC Karten sind stark betroffen.
Schick sie ein 3. mal zurück mit genau der selben Fehlerbeschreibung ... Dein Bild im Thread #82 weis auf eine defekte Karte hin. Klar Stromversorgung kann ebenfalls sein, aber in deinem Fall tippe ich auf die Karte


----------



## endgame (5. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> @TE
> 
> Also ein RMA tausch ist kein Garant für eine funktionierende Karte. Man sollte zwar davon ausgehen, dem ist aber leider nicht so. Meine damalige 7870 ging 3 mal zurück. Ein mal gleich nach dem auspacken (blackscreen) ein 2. mal nach 3 Tagen (Black- , BlueScreen und freezes) und ein 3. mal nach 4 Monaten .. Dann hatte ich die Schnauze voll und mit viel Druck habe ich dafür eine 7950 bekommen ^^
> 
> ...



Meine alte Beschreibung war: Treiber stürzt immer unter Last ab.
Dies ist ja nicht mehr ganz der Fall.
Soll ich vlt. die Bilder mit schicken?
.. und nun was genau in die Beschreibung schreiben?

@tsd560ti 
.. muss auf mein Vater warte, denn ich weiß nicht wo er das Multimeter versteckt hat.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Meine alte Beschreibung war: Treiber stürzt immer unter Last ab.
> Dies ist ja nicht mehr ganz der Fall.
> Soll ich vlt. die Bilder mit schicken?



Das war bei meiner ebenfalls ... BlackScreen mit Treiberrestart und solche Scherze ... Das Problem ist ja bekannt, gerade bei den 7xxx Chips ... Hat man damals oft gelesen und die R9 280X iss ja in dem Sinne eine 7970 Ghz 

Du kannst echt pech haben ... Aber versuche es erstmal mit dem Multimeter .. Evtl isses ja doch nur der Saft der fehlt


----------



## endgame (5. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das war bei meiner ebenfalls ... BlackScreen mit Treiberrestart und solche Scherze ... Das Problem ist ja bekannt, gerade bei den 7xxx Chips ... Hat man damals oft gelesen und die R9 280X iss ja in dem Sinne eine 7970 Ghz
> 
> Du kannst echt pech haben ... Aber versuche es erstmal mit dem Multimeter .. Evtl isses ja doch nur der Saft der fehlt



.. wenn ich gleich gemessen habe.
Was sollte da optimaler weise herauskommen ?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Juli 2014)

Optimalerweise bissl mehr als 12V ... Wenns irgendwie geht nicht unter 11,4V ... wenn das Netzteil zu weit runter geht unter last währe das kein schönes Zeichen ...

Dein Netzteil hat aber auch keinen wirklich guten Ruf ... guckst du hier

Aber die 36A auf der 12V Leitung müssten theoretisch langen ... 

Graka ~ 250 Watt + CPU ~ 84Watt + Rest kommst du niemals über 400 Watt ... Das Netzteil müsste theoretisch reichen. Aber leider liegen Theorie und Praxis weit auseinander ... Wenn dein Netzteil das leistet was auf der Verpackung steht müsste es gehen. Wenn nicht, dann eher nicht.
Wobei dein Problem wohl eher nach einem Problem der Karte selber klingt ... zumal ich das selbe spiel ja schon 3 mal hintereinander mitgemacht habe 

Was sagt denn das Messgerät ... Wieviel Spannung liegt denn an unter Volllast ???


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mein Multimeter vor meinem Vater versteckt, dass ich es immer habe 
Ich hab noch nen Pc mit Gtx560ti und i5 mit nem GX Lite zum Messen, die Werte waren aber auf den ersten Blick nicht miserabel, so gegen 11,7Volt bei 350Watt,


----------



## endgame (5. Juli 2014)

.. nun ja, er findet das Multimeter natürlich nicht. .. -.-*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das er nach mehreren Boot Versuchen garnicht mehr gebootet ist, musste ihn aus- und dann wieder an machen. 
Danach ist er dann ganz normal hochgefahren. Nicht sicher ob das schonmal öfters passiert ist, da ich nachdem drücken des Power Knoppes immer trinken oder irgendwas anderes mache.


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Juli 2014)

Musstest du ihn vom Stromnetz nehmen oder musst du warten, nachdem das Stromnetz weg war? 
Das wären Indizien fürs Netzteil.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das er nach mehreren Boot Versuchen garnicht mehr gebootet ist, musste ihn aus- und dann wieder an machen.
> Danach ist er dann ganz normal hochgefahren. Nicht sicher ob das schonmal öfters passiert ist, da ich nachdem drücken des Power Knoppes immer trinken oder irgendwas anderes mache.



Könntest du das mal etwas detailierter beschreiben ??

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, war der Rechner aus und lies sich nicht durch das Drücken des On/Off Schalters nicht einschalten? Erst durch das ab- und wieder einschalten vom Netzteilschalter lies sich der Rechner danach hochfahren? Ging er gleich an, oder musstest du nachdem du am Netzteil angeschaltet hast den On/Off Button vom Gehäuse drücken, damit sich der Rechner eingeschaltet hat?

Mal kurz OT:

Interessanter weise, ist das meinem Rechner irgendwie komisch, oder normal .. Das weis ich eben nicht. Ich drücke den On/Off Schalter am Case, danach schalte ich am Netzteil hinten auf 1 und zack geht der Rechner an ^^ Weis nicht ob das normal ist ... War gestern total erschrocken ^^ ... Schalte ich nur am Netzteil an (ohne den On/Off Schalter am Case zu drücken) bleibt der Rechner aus und macht kein Zuck ... Erst wenn ich dann On/Off drücke geht er normal an ... Iss das erste Verhalten normal ??


----------



## eXquisite (6. Juli 2014)

Flottes Laden der Kondensatoren, wenn der Primär noch leer ist brauchen die Sekundärscaps Zeit und solange wird kein PowerGood an den 12V Travo gegeben. Beim ein und ausschalten wird das Power Good zurückgesetzt weil das Mainboard ja aus war und da der Primär dann voll ist kann es gegeben werden. Liegt also eher am Board da das zu Vorsichtig ist. Welches Board ist es denn?


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

Also: wollte den PC starten. Dann kommt am Anfang dieses "Gigabyte" Logo. Danach fährt er eigentlich richtig hoch. Dieses erscheint höchstens 1 Sekunde , normalerweise. Nur dieses mal war dieses Bild viele Sekunden da & dann startet der PC neu und hat den boot Vorgang nochmal versucht. Dies mehrmals hintereinander. Ich musste dann den PC komplett ausschalten (Power Button lange drücken). 
Dann wollte ich den PC wieder starten, drücke auf den Knopf, hat kurz gedauert und dann ging er an und ist normal hoch gefahren. 
War heute übrigens wieder.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Also: wollte den PC starten. Dann kommt am Anfang dieses "Gigabyte" Logo. Danach fährt er eigentlich richtig hoch. Dieses erscheint höchstens 1 Sekunde , normalerweise. Nur dieses mal war dieses Bild viele Sekunden da & dann startet der PC neu und hat den boot Vorgang nochmal versucht. Dies mehrmals hintereinander. Ich musste dann den PC komplett ausschalten (Power Button lange drücken).
> Dann wollte ich den PC wieder starten, drücke auf den Knopf, hat kurz gedauert und dann ging er an und ist normal hoch gefahren.
> War heute übrigens wieder.



Das ist wirklich ne komische Sache ... Könnte doch tatsache am Netzteil liegen ...
Du hast nicht zufällig ein anderes rumfliegen was du mal dranstecken kannst?


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ne komische Sache ... Könnte doch tatsache am Netzteil liegen ...
> Du hast nicht zufällig ein anderes rumfliegen was du mal dranstecken kannst?


 
Mein Bruder hat noch ein 500 Watt Netzteil von Corsair.
Müsste ich nachher dann mal testen, sofern das in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Testen kannst du damit. Kein Problem.


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

Ok.
Brauche da auch mein altes für ja auch nicht ausbauen oder? Weil hab alle Kabel so schön versteckt. :x
Könnte ja das Netzteil einfach daneben legen und es anschließen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Du kannst das Netzteil daneben legen und 8/24 Pin anschließen und schauen ob der Rechner dann startet und du zumindest ins Bios kommt.


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

Nur den 8/24 Pin?
Den Rest am alten lassen oder wie?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Es geht ums Starten.
Dazu brauchst du keine Festplatte oder Laufwerk.
Aber natürlich kannst du auch die anschließen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Nur den 8/24 Pin?
> Den Rest am alten lassen oder wie?



Du legst das Corsair neben deinen Rechner und schließt alles an dem Corsair an. MB, CPU, Graka, Laufwerke ggf Lüftersteuerung oder was auch immer noch. Dein jetziges Netzteil kannst du ja im Rechner lassen auch die Kabel brauchst du nicht rausreißen, wichtig ist nur, das das Corsair ALLEINE deinen Rechner mit strom versorgt. *Du nimmst auch NUR die Kabel vom Corsair zum anschließen der Bauteile !!!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht ums Starten.
> Dazu brauchst du keine Festplatte oder Laufwerk.
> Aber natürlich kannst du auch die anschließen.


 
Nicht nur, ich will auch gleich wissen ob die Abstürze immer noch kommen


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

Achso.
Ok.
Dann werde ich das mal eben machen.
Sofern er mir es nun gibt. v_v

Jedoch ist dieses mehrmals Booten ja nicht immer. Bzw. der versuch.
Nur häufiger.

_________________________


SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Du legst das Corsair neben deinen Rechner und schließt alles an dem Corsair an. MB, CPU, Graka, Laufwerke ggf Lüftersteuerung oder was auch immer noch. Dein jetziges Netzteil kannst du ja im Rechner lassen auch die Kabel brauchst du nicht rausreißen, wichtig ist nur, das das Corsair ALLEINE deinen Rechner mit strom versorgt. *Du nimmst auch NUR die Kabel vom Corsair zum anschließen der Bauteile !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht nur, ich will auch gleich wissen ob die Abstürze immer noch kommen


 
Alles klar!


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Dann schließ das Corsair mal komplett an und starte den Rechner damit auch mehrmals damit du den Fehler eingrenzen kannst.


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

.. sooooooooo.
11x neugestartet.
Alles läuft super!

Nun wollte ich es mal unter Last versuchen.
Sollte ich dies am besten mit hilfe von Spielen machen?
Oder mit irgendwelchen Programmen? - Weiß wohl nicht wie diese heißen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Du kannst ein Spiel nehmen oder mal Furmark laufen lassen.


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

Muss ich bei Furmark irgendwas beachten?
Oder einfach mal starten?


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

einfach starten. Es geht nur darum dass die Grafikkarte mal ordentlich Strom zieht.


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

So. 
Mit Furmark auf 1920x1080, 8x MSAA nach ca 10 Minuten das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

Was nun? Doch Grafikkarte einschicken? :/


----------



## eXquisite (6. Juli 2014)

Ja, du schickst die Karte ein und kaufst dir eine vernünftige von HIS oder Sapphire. Dann kaufst du dir ein ordentliches Netzteil wie das Antec TPC oder ein E9.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2014)

Sieht deutlich nach einem GPU Defekt aus.


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ja, du schickst die Karte ein und kaufst dir eine vernünftige von HIS oder Sapphire. Dann kaufst du dir ein ordentliches Netzteil wie das Antec TPC oder ein E9.
> 
> Gruß


 
Sofern Mindfactory mir das Geld erstattet ..
& ich warte noch auf das E10.


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

Meine Güte. -.-
Das echt zum kotzen. 
Kann ich auf Rückerstattung meines Geldes bestehen? 
Hatte dafür am 26.3 267€ gezahlt ..
und bekomme ich dann diese Summe zurück? - Oder nur der momentan-wert ?


----------



## eXquisite (6. Juli 2014)

Das ist auch eine Option.


----------



## Dragon AMD (6. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht deutlich nach einem GPU Defekt aus.



Das einmal mit video memory stress test testen.

Mfg


----------



## endgame (6. Juli 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Das einmal mit video memory stress test testen.
> 
> Mfg


 
Geht das auch über FurMark?

.. Werde sie nun wieder Einschicken & verlange eine Gutschrift oder Alternativ eine 280x OC von Sapphire. 
Kostet zwar 10€ mehr aber naja.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Juli 2014)

Und was hab ich dir gesagt was kaputt ist ...


----------



## endgame (7. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Und was hab ich dir gesagt was kaputt ist ...


Jaja. V_v


----------



## endgame (19. Juli 2014)

So.
Mal ein kleines Statusupdate: GraKa hatte ich zum zweiten mal eingeschickt. Nun wurde jedoch KEIN Hardwaredefekt gefunden.
Was nun? Hatte meinen PC die ganze Woche über aus, da ich ohne GraKa nichts mit ihm zu anstellen weiß. 
Soeben den PC gestartet und dieser, bereits erwähnte, allein ausgeführte neustart beim starten (da der nicht gebootet hat) hat sich wieder ereignet, OHNE Grafikkarte.
Also liegt es doch am Netzteil?

LG
Dennis


----------



## endgame (19. Juli 2014)

Soeben wieder gehabt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann PC neu gestartet, soweit standart. Nur dann war halt wie auch vorher IMMER das Problem das ich auf beiden Monitoren das gleiche Bild hatte. - Sonst eigentlich direkt wieder restart-Button am Gehäuse gedrückt und dann war alles gut - nur dieses mal nicht gemacht, dann kam das:


> Problemsignatur:
> Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
> Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
> ...



Bei World of Tanks tritt der Fehler unregelmäßig und erst nach einer gewissen Zeit auf,
bei CS:GO garnicht,
bei Starcraft 2 recht schnell, jedoch auch unregelmäßig,
bei BF3 nach ca 1 1/2 Stunden nichts festgestellt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Juli 2014)

Alter wie Krank iss das denn ...

Selbst der Screen mit deinen Monitoren deuten expliziet auf ein Grafikkartenproblem hin ... Ich kann mir nich vorstellen das die Okay ist ...

Ich hatte damals ähnliche Probleme mit einer Gigabyte 6870 OC WF3 ... Dort gab es ein BIOS Update und die Karte lief wieder wie ein Bienchen ... (dort war das bios auf den Samsung ram ausgelegt ... meine karte hatte aber hynix ram, daher brauchte sie ein anderes bios)

Du hattest ja ein anderes Netzteil probiert und es gab das selbe Problem. Netzteil schließen wir aus ... Wenn laut Gigabyte deine Graka okay ist (was ich nicht glaube), dann rücken wir weiter ... Das nächste was es sein Könnte ist das Board danach weiter richtung RAM. RAM lässt sich einfach prüfen als das Board also Memtest 86+ runterladen. USB Stick erstellen und davon booten. Memtest durchrammeln lassen. Ist der Ram okay bleibt wirklich nicht mehr viel über.
Dann hängen wir am Board oder der Graka.

Simultan dazu würde ich sagen. Besorge dir ne andere Graka (Kumpel oder bekannter) und probiere es mal mit dieser. Auch ne AMD Karte mit ähnlicher Leistung.

Wenn es mit der anderen Graka funktioniert, dann mach bei Gigabyte druck


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Juli 2014)

Noch mal einschicken, auf diesen Thread verweisen und Händler nerven...


----------



## endgame (20. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Alter wie Krank iss das denn ...
> 
> Selbst der Screen mit deinen Monitoren deuten expliziet auf ein Grafikkartenproblem hin ... Ich kann mir nich vorstellen das die Okay ist ...
> 
> ...


 

Memtest habe ich mal durchlaufen lassen. 
Da ist soweit alles i.O. .
Mindfactory sagte, es wäre alles ok.
Ich vermute nicht, dass sie es direkt nach Gigabyte gesendet haben, da das Produkt ja wieder nach ca 1 1/2 Wochen bei mir war - oder geht das doch so schnell ?




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Noch mal einschicken, auf diesen Thread verweisen und Händler nerven...


 
Ja, in dem Thread steht jedoch das ich an meiner alten GraKa an den Taktraten gespielt habe, in diesem Fall hab ich sie zwar nur runter geschraubt aber das führt ja auch zum Garantie Verlust.


Ich habe mal mit dem "display driver uninstaller" alles deinstalliert was mit Grafik zutun hat, also alles von AMD und Nvidia, dann schien es gestern soweit zu laufen.
Dann soeben wieder der Fehler beim SC2 spielen.

.. und "whocrashed" sagt dass es wieder der Grafikkarten Treiber gewesen seie, wie beim alten Modell auch. 
Gestern wurde mir dazu das erste mal ein Bluescreen-Nachbericht angezeigt.


```
On Sat 19.07.2014 15:08:29 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\071914-5210-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmpag.sys (0xFFFFF88003067F80) 
Bugcheck code: 0x117 (0xFFFFFA80125F9010, 0xFFFFF88003067F80, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_TIMEOUT_DETECTED
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atikmpag.sys
product: AMD driver
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that the display driver failed to respond in a timely fashion. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmpag.sys (AMD multi-vendor Miniport Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. VIDEO_TDR_TIMEOUT_DETECTED
```


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Juli 2014)

Versuche es mal mit bei Mindfactory anrufen und mit den Leuten dort sprechen. Denen alles nochmal genau erklären und das weitere Vorgehen besprechen. Du darfst nicht locker lassen.
Die willst sie getauscht haben und *Punkt aus Ende*


----------



## endgame (21. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit bei Mindfactory anrufen und mit den Leuten dort sprechen. Denen alles nochmal genau erklären und das weitere Vorgehen besprechen. Du darfst nicht locker lassen.
> Die willst sie getauscht haben und *Punkt aus Ende*


 
Hm gut.
Werde ich mal machen.

Übrigens ..
Soeben ist mein PC einfach so gefreezt.
Konnte ihn noch nichtmal mit'm Neustart-Knopf neustarten.
Musste hinten am Netzteil den Kippschalter umlegen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Übrigens ..
> Soeben ist mein PC einfach so gefreezt.
> Konnte ihn noch nichtmal mit'm Neustart-Knopf neustarten.
> Musste hinten am Netzteil den Kippschalter umlegen.



Oha ... Das deutet wiederum mehr aufs Board hin 

Sowas verursacht meines Wissens keine Grafikkarte ...

Hast du schon mal versucht ein Bios-Update vom Board zu machen, gefolgt von einem CMOS-Clear ???


----------



## endgame (21. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Oha ... Das deutet wiederum mehr aufs Board hin
> 
> Sowas verursacht meines Wissens keine Grafikkarte ...
> 
> Hast du schon mal versucht ein Bios-Update vom Board zu machen, gefolgt von einem CMOS-Clear ???


 
BIOS Update mache ich nun sofort.
CMOS-Clear? War das nicht irgendwas mit'm Jumper auf'm Board umstellen?

LG


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juli 2014)

> CMOS-Clear? War das nicht irgendwas mit'm Jumper auf'm Board umstellen?



Gibt es heute Knöpfe für^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Ich würde eh die Batterie raus ziehen  ist sicherer


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich würde eh die Batterie raus ziehen  ist sicherer



Wenn ich dem noch hinzufügen darf ... Rechner Stromlos. Batterie raus und erst nach 10 min wieder drauf. Dann gehst du wirklich auf Nummer sicher. 
Aber bitte erst nach dem BIOS-Update 

Dann stellt sich der Effekt des Updates besser ein


----------



## endgame (21. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dem noch hinzufügen darf ... Rechner Stromlos. Batterie raus und erst nach 10 min wieder drauf. Dann gehst du wirklich auf Nummer sicher.
> Aber bitte erst nach dem BIOS-Update
> 
> Dann stellt sich der Effekt des Updates besser ein



Alles klar, wird gemacht.

Übrigens habe ich mal bei Mindfactory gemeldet, die sagen mir ganz Stumpf: Einschicken.
Wobei diese ja gerade wieder zurück kam & diese meinten es wäre kein hardware defekt an der Grafikkarte.
Fühle mich verarscht. ._.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich mal bei Mindfactory gemeldet, die sagen mir ganz Stumpf: Einschicken.
> Wobei diese ja gerade wieder zurück kam & diese meinten es wäre kein hardware defekt an der Grafikkarte.
> Fühle mich verarscht. ._.



Dort weis eben der eine nicht, was der andere Macht. Mindfactory ist eben auch nur eine Firma 

Ich habe auch schon viele RMA Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory gemacht und war dort immer zufrieden. Die haben wirklich einen freundlichen Support


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juli 2014)

Nicht mehr nachdenken, einfach machen. Nicht vergessen einen Vermerk zu machen dass diese Karte bereits überprüft wurde und du jetzt die vermutlich defekte karte nicht zum 3ten mal zurück willst.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juli 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nicht mehr nachdenken, einfach machen. Nicht vergessen einen Vermerk zu machen dass diese Karte bereits überprüft wurde und du jetzt die vermutlich defekte karte nicht zum 3ten mal zurück willst.



Genauso isses ...

Das habe ich bei meiner damaligen HIS 7870 auch so gemacht ( 3 mal RMA in ca 5 Monaten ) und MF war so kulant, mir meiner 7870 die damals 199€ gekostet hat in meine jetzige 7950 für damals 189€ zu tauschen. Dafür habe ich sogar eine Kulanzrechnung bekommen


----------



## endgame (21. Juli 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nicht mehr nachdenken, einfach machen. Nicht vergessen einen Vermerk zu machen dass diese Karte bereits überprüft wurde und du jetzt die vermutlich defekte karte nicht zum 3ten mal zurück willst.


 
Nun ja, als ich diese zum erstenmal eingeschickt habe, habe ich sofort ein neues Modell erhalten. 
Nun habe ich, mit dem neuen Model, die gleichen Probleme, welche sich nun halt nur anders abzeichen.
Demnach wäre es ja für diese Karte das zweite mal?

Einfach stumpf reinschreiben, dass ich z.B. die gleiche von Sapphire haben will oder Geld zurück? 
Was würdet Ihr mir raten?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (21. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Einfach stumpf reinschreiben, dass ich z.B. die gleiche von Sapphire haben will oder Geld zurück?
> Was würdet Ihr mir raten?



Einfach reinschreiben, dass diese Probleme mit den Bunten Linien auf dem Monitor, gefolgt vom Black/White/RED/GREEN/Blue/-Screen und restart des Anzeigetreibers oder restart des ganzen systems EINDEUTIG der Graka zuzuordnen ist. Das Problem jetzt das 3. mal hintereinander auftritt und du daher zu einem anderem Modell wechseln möchtest.
So würde es ich es schreiben


----------



## endgame (21. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Einfach reinschreiben, dass diese Probleme mit den Bunten Linien auf dem Monitor, gefolgt vom Black/White/RED/GREEN/Blue/-Screen oder restart EINDEUTIG der Graka zuzuordnen ist. Das Problem jetzt das 3. mal hintereinander auftritt und du daher zu einem anderem Modell wechseln möchtest.
> So würde es ich es schreiben



.. es ist so wünderschön. 

Ne quatsch, ok. Dank' dir! 
Werde ich mal machen, sofern es nach dem BIOS Update inkl. CMOS Rummel nicht geht.


----------



## endgame (22. Juli 2014)

Nun sagt mir Mindfactory, dass mein Netzteil zu schwach wäre. v_v


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

du sollst auch den Konfigurator nicht nutzen denn der taugt nichts.


----------



## endgame (22. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> du sollst auch den Konfigurator nicht nutzen denn der taugt nichts.


 
Nein, ich meine der Support sagt das. "Technikteam"


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Also.
Was sagen die genau zu was?


----------



## endgame (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte denen nochmal via E-Mail alles geschildert.
Alles erklärt etc.

Dann kam als erste E-Mail: einschicken , aber ich meinte das diese schon eingeschickt war & gesagt worden ist, dass nichts wäre.
Dann soeben: Netzteil zu schwach.

Wenn du mir per PN deine E-Mail-Adresse schickst, kann ich dir eine Kopie von der E-Mail Senden, welche ich denen geschickt habe.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Für Dein System reicht ein 450 Watt Netzteil aus.
Lass dir also keinen Unsinn erzählen.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juli 2014)

Schau mal wie viel ein Gesamtsystem mit einer R9 280X unter Volllast braucht:
http://www.tech-review.de/uploads/reviews/KFA2_GT740_Watt-Furmark.jpg
Ein 450W-Netzteil reicht also völlig aus.


----------



## endgame (22. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für Dein System reicht ein 450 Watt Netzteil aus.
> Lass dir also keinen Unsinn erzählen.


 


_chiller_ schrieb:


> Schau mal wie viel ein Gesamtsystem mit einer R9 280X unter Volllast braucht:
> http://www.tech-review.de/uploads/reviews/KFA2_GT740_Watt-Furmark.jpg
> Ein 450W-Netzteil reicht also völlig aus.


 
Alles klar, das werde ich denen dann auch direkt mal mit in die E-Mail hauen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2014)

Installiere Windows mal neu und dann nur den Grafiktreiber drauf installieren und schauen.


----------



## endgame (23. Juli 2014)

So.
Habs gemacht.
Soeben hat sich die Grafikkarte im Spielbetrieb (wieder WoT) einfach nur abgeschaltet, d.h. diesesmal kamen nicht diese komischen Striche wie auf den vorherigen Bildern.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

Kannst du die Karte an einem anderen Rechner testen?


----------



## endgame (23. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du die Karte an einem anderen Rechner testen?


 
Ja kann ich.
Furmark auf diesem laufen lassen?


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

Oder ein Game starten.
Wichtig ist dass du Last auf das System kriegst.


----------



## endgame (23. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder ein Game starten.
> Wichtig ist dass du Last auf das System kriegst.


 
Soeben PC gefreezt, dann Sound aufgehangen & dann wieder diese netten weissen Dinger gehabt. 
Dann hat der PC versucht 2x zu booten, dann wurde die Monitore einmal kurz violett/pink/magenta & danach ist er dann normal gebootet & hochgefahren.

.. und das ist im normalen PC Betrieb passiert. Also nicht wirklich unter Last.

LG


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

War das jetzt mit deinem oder hast du die Grafikkarte schon woanders eingebaut?


----------



## endgame (23. Juli 2014)

Das war in meinem.
Kann erst in ~30min die Grafikkarte umbauen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

Gut. Dann mach das mal.
Wichtig ist dass du den Treiber installierst.
Ich tippe mal dass die bei Mindfactory einfach nur schlecht testen.
Die bauen die Grafikkarte ein. Starten den Rechner und wenns Bild kommt ist die für sie nicht defekt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Soeben PC gefreezt, dann Sound aufgehangen & dann wieder diese netten weissen Dinger gehabt.
> Dann hat der PC versucht 2x zu booten, dann wurde die Monitore einmal kurz violett/pink/magenta & danach ist er dann normal gebootet & hochgefahren.
> 
> .. und das ist im normalen PC Betrieb passiert. Also nicht wirklich unter Last.
> ...



Klingt verdammt nach defekter Graka ... Wie gesagt nicht von MF blenden lassen, ich habe 3 mal eine defekte Karte bekommen 
Zurück und Druck nach ein NEUEN !!!!

Aber teste sie erstmal in dem anderen Rechner ... Furmark ist möglich, aber auch eine adäquate Möglichkeit das Leben seiner GPU erfolgreich zu verkürzen ... Etwas humanere Möglichkeiten wären da noch die Benchs von Unigine .. Die bringen reine GPU Last



Threshold schrieb:


> Gut. Dann mach das mal.
> Wichtig ist dass du den Treiber installierst.
> Ich tippe mal dass die bei Mindfactory einfach nur schlecht testen.
> Die bauen die Grafikkarte ein. Starten den Rechner und wenns Bild kommt ist die für sie nicht defekt.



Oder schicken die Karte nach simpler Fehlerbeschreibung einfach wieder zurück


----------



## endgame (23. Juli 2014)

Dann teste ich mal nun meine Grafikkarte im anderem PC mit dem "Unigine"-Ding.
Wenn, was braucht ihr dann gleich an werten von mir?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Dann teste ich mal nun meine Grafikkarte im anderem PC mit dem "Unigine"-Ding.
> Wenn, was braucht ihr dann gleich an werten von mir?



Keine Werte ... Das Ding muss nur durchhalten und durchlaufen ... Kann gerne mal ne Stunde gehen.
Aber schraube die Grafik hoch, damit die Karte zu tun hat ... Das Ding läuft dann die ganze Zeit alleine, brauchst da nichts machen !!!

Valley und Heaven sind die besten


----------



## endgame (23. Juli 2014)

So. 
Nun teste ich es mit der GraKa nochmal in einem PC. 
Hab Valley genommen & alles auf max keine Probleme. 

Es ist halt das, dass ich ja auch im alten PC ab und zu mal keine Probleme hatte.


Jep, im alten PC macht's auch keine Probleme.

.. 30min später.
Ich bin WoT am spielen.
=> Zack, Standbild, Bild wurde schwarz, Monitore gingen StandBy, Sound hing sich auf.
Und laut Log von GPU-Z hatte meine Grafikkarte auch nur 65°C

Mir ist wohl, dank GPU-Z, aufgefallen, dass der VDDC manchesmal droppt.
ist das normal?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juli 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> Ich bin WoT am spielen.
> => Zack, Standbild, Bild wurde schwarz, Monitore gingen StandBy, Sound hing sich auf.
> Und laut Log von GPU-Z hatte meine Grafikkarte auch nur 65°C
> 
> ...



Das mit dem VDDC kann auch am Programm selber liegen, wenn die Karte in welcher Weise auch immer Abstürzt und somit keine Informationen mehr geben kann. Auch wenn der Treiber neu gestartet werden muss, können diese Daten ebenfalls nicht ausgelesen werden ...

Aber wie gesagt, die Schlinge um Die Graka wird immer enger ...

Ich beharre hier auf meiner Aussage, dass die Graka irgendeinen knacks hat

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das am Netzteil liegen soll ... Das wäre aber wenn dann ein ganz kurioser Fehler. Dann würde ja für kurze Zeit der Strom unterbrochen und die Karte geht daher aus .. Möglich wäre das, aber das halte ich für zu weit hergeholt ...

Ich habe Chiller mal angeschrieben, er kennt sich besser mit Grakas aus als ich. Evtl kann er dir da explizitere Informationen geben


----------



## _chiller_ (24. Juli 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ich habe Chiller mal angeschrieben, er kennt sich besser mit Grakas aus als ich. Evtl kann er dir da explizitere Informationen geben


 
Na toll, jetzt muss ich ja antworten 

Ja ich denke auch das die Grafikkarte hin ist, aber mehr als spekulieren kann ich leider auch nicht. Ferndiagnose ist immer schwierig


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt endgame,

schick die Karte ein und erkläre denen das du eine neue haben willst.
Notfalls musst du eben am Telefon etwas lauter werden. Das sind auch nur Menschen dort ^^

Beschreibe ihnen nochmals die Fehler die auftreten und beharre darauf das sie getauscht wird. ENDE

Mehr können wir hier leider nicht mehr für dich tuen ...


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2014)

Du kannst gerne anfügen dass du die Grafikkarte in einem anderen System testen konntest und dass es dort die gleichen Fehler gab.

wie alt ist die Karte eigentlich?
Hast du denn noch Garantie drauf?


----------



## endgame (24. Juli 2014)

Das ist Ja schon 'n Modell aus dem Austausch. 3 Wochen. Höchstens.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2014)

Stellt sich die Frage ob die Karte überhaupt ausgetauscht wurde.


----------



## endgame (24. Juli 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage ob die Karte überhaupt ausgetauscht wurde.


 
Sie sagten ja.


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juli 2014)

> Sie sagten ja.



Hatte ich auch mal aber mit einem anderen Online Händler der sehr sehr bekannt ist, Mindfactory haben bei mir aber noch keine Probleme gemacht.

Ich hatte dann auf das betroffene Bauteil einen Punkt auf den Seriennummer-Aufkleber gemacht und dann war die Sache für die gegessen^^


----------



## endgame (7. August 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal aber mit einem anderen Online Händler der sehr sehr bekannt ist, Mindfactory haben bei mir aber noch keine Probleme gemacht.
> 
> Ich hatte dann auf das betroffene Bauteil einen Punkt auf den Seriennummer-Aufkleber gemacht und dann war die Sache für die gegessen^^


 
.. hab nun das Geld zurück erhalten, als Ich die Grafikkarte nochmal eingeschickt habe.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (7. August 2014)

endgame schrieb:


> .. hab nun das Geld zurück erhalten, als Ich die Grafikkarte nochmal eingeschickt habe.



Die wissen schon warum. Manchmal muss man eben etwas hardneckig bleiben um zu bekommen was man will. Die wollen ja auch ihren Kram verkaufen und manche lassen sich eben einfach abwimmeln, von der daher kann man es ja mal versuchen 

Drücke dir bei der Wahl der nächsten Graka die Daumen


----------



## endgame (8. August 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Die wissen schon warum. Manchmal muss man eben etwas hardneckig bleiben um zu bekommen was man will. Die wollen ja auch ihren Kram verkaufen und manche lassen sich eben einfach abwimmeln, von der daher kann man es ja mal versuchen
> 
> Drücke dir bei der Wahl der nächsten Graka die Daumen



Hehe, 
eine gute Erfahrung für die Zukunft gemacht.

Danke.


----------

